# Giant TCR - choices



## chubbo (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all

In my quest for a new bike, I have looked at more Giant bikes. Specifically, I am currently considering one of the following three bikes from 2014 and 2013 (as the LBS has discounts on it):

1. 2014 TCR Advanced TDF edition

TCR Advanced TDF (2014) | Giant Bicycles / Giant Bikes | Australia

2. 2013 TCR Advanced 0

TCR Advanced 0 (2013) | Giant Bicycles / Giant Bikes | Australia

3. 2013 TCR Advanced 1

TCR Advanced 1 (2013) | Giant Bicycles / Giant Bikes | Australia

I am quite new to buying good bikes, so I am a bit confused what is the difference between them. Am I correct in my understanding that the reason why 2013 TCR Advanced 0's RRP when it came out in 2013 was more than 2014 TCR TDF's in 2014 because of the better wheels, handlebar and stem (TCR TDF does, however, have 11 speed Ultegra rather than a 10 speed)? Furthermore, the only difference between 2013 TCR Advanced 0 and 2013 TCR Advanced 1 is that former has better wheels and electronic Ultegra? 

Do all three bikes have the same quality frames?

Basically, I can get 2014 TDF for about US$2,950; 2013 Advanced 0 for US$2,680 and 2013 Advanced 1 for US$1,930. I would prefer the 11-speed Ultegra Di2 of the TDF, but also wondering if it is worth overpaying for it as compared to 2013 bikes. My current bike has only 8 speeds... Would I be getting more of a bike if I chose one of the 2013 bikes?

Anyways, all opinions are very welcome!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The frame on each bike is identical (except for the paint job of course). The TDF model does indeed come with 11 speed. The TCR Advanced 0 has the older Ultegra Di2 which was 10 speed and the TCR Advanced 1 comes with 10 speed mechanical Ultegra. There could be many reasons why the TCR Advanced 0 had a higher RRP.....a fluctuating exchange rate maybe??

Anyway, this particular TCR Advanced frame has been offered since 2012. It will be the same for 2015 although it will be known as the TCR Advanced Pro. I'm willing to bet that it will probably be updated for 2016 so even though they're great frames you'll probably end up with a superseded frame in less than a year. Maybe it might be worth waiting until the 2016 models are released.


----------



## chubbo (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Italian Rider.

Thanks for the email. Yes, I am currently leaning towards TDF model because of the more modern Ultegra. I will also test a Propel bike.

TBH, I don't really want to wait one more year. I want to enter some amateur races this year and really really feel like a new bike, hehe. My current bike is a very basic Trek 1.1, which is also bit large for me. And I hear that TCRs and Propels are quite good and often cheaper than competition.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, they're great bikes. I hear you about waiting another year. Either way you won't go wrong with any of the TCRs but they score no points for exclusivity if that matters to you.....everyone has one...lol!


----------



## chubbo (Jul 31, 2014)

Italianrider76 said:


> Yeah, they're great bikes. I hear you about waiting another year. Either way you won't go wrong with any of the TCRs but they score no points for exclusivity if that matters to you.....everyone has one...lol!


Hehe, one day I will buy something nice, exclusive and Italian! I cannot justify it at this point, unfortunately. So, at this stage I just want a good bike and a good deal.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

For the small premium over the 10speed Di2 version the 2014 TDF edition is what I'd choose. My wife has 11spd Ultegra Di2 and it's much more aesthetically pleasing than the 10spd plus has improved brakes, shifter hoods etc etc. The TDF edition also has the internal battery and a great frame colour. For an extra $270, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## ValbyDK (Aug 27, 2014)

Got two giant tcr: composite 1 (2011) and composite 0 (2013): the latter with shimano ultra Di2: they are both very likable and work perfectly - my new one with electronic shimano surely is amazing - and Im a newbie and love road bike-racing and those bikes certainly help...
xx


----------



## chubbo (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions everyone. Picked up my TCR TDF edition today! So stoked and cannot wait to ride it properly.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations - enjoy!


----------



## squarewave (Jul 20, 2009)

chubbo said:


> Thanks for suggestions everyone. Picked up my TCR TDF edition today! So stoked and cannot wait to ride it properly.


Nice one, I'm looking at the same myself. Be sure to let us know how she goes.


----------



## squarewave (Jul 20, 2009)

chubbo said:


> Thanks for suggestions everyone. Picked up my TCR TDF edition today! So stoked and cannot wait to ride it properly.


Nice one, I'm looking at the same myself. Be sure to let us know how she goes.


----------

